# My beautiful Koby is gone



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh, I am so sorry. I was hoping you would have a few more years. Rest in peace, sweet Koby.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy Koby.
My thoughts are with you and your family.

Run free big guy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Koby.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your Koby is beautiful. I share your loss and hope his great memories help lighten your heart in the heaviest of times. You know how much he loved you and nothing can ever take that away from you.

Godspeed to Koby

dlm ny country


“Dogs … are constant reminders that life reveals the best of itself when we live fully in the moment and extend our unconditional love. And it is very true, that the most tender, uncomplicated, most generous part of our being blossoms, without any effort, when it comes to the love of a dog.” —Maira Kalman


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. I always tell folks that the tale may be complete now, the tale of you, and Koby. That book is written. But it *is* a book you can read over and over again. Take some comfort, close your eyes - take Koby to the lake one more time.

*deepest sympathy.*


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am so sorry to see this. RIP beautiful boy.


----------



## Zee9 (Dec 21, 2016)

My condolences. He’s only gone because it was his time. He came to teach you something, to give you love. When they finish what they came to do they leave. 
I still miss my Marley everyday but his memories still make me smile. I’m sure you will smile too. 




Zee
2000 Triumph Thunderbird Sport 
2015 BMW F700gs


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Rest In Peace sweet Koby.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You have my heartfelt sympathy. It's going to be a hard time the next weeks... when I have lost my angels, I have worked through some of it by going through my photos and pulling them out in chronological order, then asking a friend (she is actually a member here) to make a slideshow... it lets me remember all the wonderful times, and cry buckets of tears... don't ask much of yourself over the next weeks. I am sorry.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sorry for your lost of your sweet Koby....:crying:


----------



## CHANCE (May 10, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss I know how you feel I lost my Duke in January and the pain is still so hard to deal with I wake up every morning thanking the lord for the time he was with me and just know you gave him a wonderful life


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so so sorry.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Koby


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of Koby. I know how tough it is. I'm going through something similar right now, and like you, I don't want to do exploratory surgery to make my girl feel even worse (and the high risk). I pray that your good memories help you through this difficult time.


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

I am so very sorry...I have been through this a few times... I felt like my heart was broken... Time helps, but the next few weeks will be hard. I always felt that I should wait to get another golden, yet, for me, getting another friend seemed to heal my heart... everyone is different. We do understand, hope you feel better soon. Find a few great pictures ad frame them.


----------



## GOLDENinspired (Sep 4, 2017)

I am so very sorry for your loss. They have a way of burrowing in our hearts and never leaving. My hope and prayer is that some of the canine cancer studies will help our babies in the future. God bless your family and your dear Koby.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Koby*

I am so very sorry about Koby. I believe we lost our Golden Retriever, Smooch, to lymphoma.
It is so hard! My Smooch and Snobear will watch over Koby.
I added him to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rly-list/481538-2018-rainbow-bridge-list.html


----------



## GoldenMom999 (Apr 14, 2017)

Fly free Toby...


----------



## lewr4c (Nov 7, 2017)

Thinking of you and your beautiful Koby. He is looking down on you <3


----------

